# Just what I expected: Having to travel for work



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Well I was laid off monday from the job I was on. Finish school in 1 month. No chance of getting off the apprentice list again moving 2 a week at most right now. I'm number 56 so I may as well just accept reality.
> 
> That being said where would you go? It looks like California is the best option right now. Work in Oregon is dieing (SP?) down from what I've heard.
> 
> ...


If you are going to move go to North Dakota they are screeming for help ,,,good luck...:thumbup:


BTW I'm sorry you lost your job.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of work in South east Iowa. Big scrubber job gonna last next few years.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bthesparky said:


> Lots of work in South east Iowa. Big scrubber job gonna last next few years.


:thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear.

Look up the job board off of the international site and you will see some info. I would also go in to the hall and talk to your referral agent. They are often well connected with other agents and might have some additional info.

Having to travel is not ideal, but there is alot to learn on the road, and many things to see.

Find a friend to travel with, makes things easiier, cheaper, and more fun.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn, 1 month from turning out? So you are actually kinda stuck huh? Catch 22 situation? Did'nt you save up any of that decent money you were getting the last 4 years 11 months to make it from 56 on the list? Is it all just a scam now to keep you from turning out JUST before it's time BUT still have to pay them dues to make sure the old timers get their Ensure and Fibermucil as a fringe benefit with their pensions? How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie-roll Tootsie Pop? How much wood would a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood? What's that Lassie?, Timmy's in the bottom of a well? Rectum, nearly killed em? Doctor,? Doctor, ? Doctor?, Doctor. Why does it hurt when I pee? If you fart in the wilderness and a tree hears it does that mean that that tree has been falling the whole time and was kind enough to listen to your fart but his life span is so long that you won't be able to naturally listen to him fall without cutting him down, at which point you surely, WOULD hear it fall making you self-ish? ...........You should start your pwn damn business and show them who's boss. Oh wait, they stuck it in your butt and twisted it did'nt they? 1 month really sounds like they had it in for you. Kinda like a patient kung-fu master kinda waited to do the dim mak middle finger to your gut and lively hood. I say punch em in the ball- sack and have the doctors scrutinize their scrotenums I do. :0


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

T.J. said:


> Damn, 1 month from turning out? So you are actually kinda stuck huh? Catch 22 situation? Did'nt you save up any of that decent money you were getting the last 4 years 11 months to make it from 56 on the list? Is it all just a scam now to keep you from turning out JUST before it's time BUT still have to pay them dues to make sure the old timers get their Ensure and Fibermucil as a fringe benefit with their pensions? How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie-roll Tootsie Pop? How much wood would a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood? What's that Lassie?, Timmy's in the bottom of a well? Rectum, nearly killed em? Doctor,? Doctor, ? Doctor?, Doctor. Why does it hurt when I pee? If you fart in the wilderness and a tree hears it does that mean that that tree has been falling the whole time and was kind enough to listen to your fart but his life span is so long that you won't be able to naturally listen to him fall without cutting him down, at which point you surely, WOULD hear it fall making you self-ish? ...........You should start your pwn damn business and show them who's boss. Oh wait, they stuck it in your butt and twisted it did'nt they? 1 month really sounds like they had it in for you. Kinda like a patient kung-fu master kinda waited to do the dim mak middle finger to your gut and lively hood. I say punch em in the ball- sack and have the doctors scrutinize their scrotenums I do. :0


this guy voiced a sincere request to his fellow tradesmen. why you gotta say that kinda chit. i don't think its him you're really angry at...who hurt you TJ?


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> this guy voiced a sincere request to his fellow tradesmen. why you gotta say that kinda chit. i don't think its him you're really angry at...who hurt you TJ?




Sumbody beeen sipping on the sauce!! :laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Not a lot going on in Oregon, except up in Portland. That's all just being held up by Intel though, not much else going on. In the long run though, I think Portland's on the upswing and will be one of the last thriving cities when civilization finally collapses.

Couldn't tell you a thing about California though.


----------

